# Kayfun 4



## kimbo (24/11/14)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## VandaL (24/11/14)

Oooh lala , looks like you can mess with your build while the tank is still full, and dual coil looks totally possible now  Was about to write the Kayfun 4 off till I saw this. This may be my next tank, loving the fogger V5 waiting for my Orchid V4 but this, judging from the video looks like it checks all the boxes 

Pbusardo already has one so review should be quite soon


----------



## kimbo (24/11/14)

VandaL said:


> Oooh lala , looks like you can mess with your build while the tank is still full, and dual coil looks totally possible now  Was about to write the Kayfun 4 off till I saw this. This may be my next tank, loving the fogger V5 waiting for my Orchid V4 but this just judging from the video looks like it checks all the boxes



The Orchid V4 goes thru juice like an American v8 at full throttle,

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VandaL (24/11/14)

kimbo said:


> The Orchid V4 goes thru juice like an American v8 at full throttle,


So does the fogger v5, have a 0.3 on mine. tastes mmmmmm good but barely manages to last me through the work day. I think it has 5ml capacity

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (24/11/14)

I'm sceptical, just as i was with the Russian 2.0..... This looks like a Kayfun 3.5, a lot of key issues appear unaddressed. IMHO


----------



## VandaL (24/11/14)

The worry will be with the detachable build deck, looks like its held on by an o-ring, might be possible to come out in ur pocket, looks like the juice gets fed through those holes around the top so that could come pouring out

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## drew (24/11/14)

VandaL said:


> The worry will be with the detachable build deck, looks like its held on by an o-ring, might be possible to come out in ur pocket, looks like the juice gets fed through those holes around the top so that could come pouring out



Also got worried when I saw the deck detach like that but on closer inspection it does actually look like it's threaded.


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (24/11/14)

the airflow looks malnourished.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## kimbo (26/11/14)



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## kimbo (30/11/14)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands (30/11/14)

hoping to see some reviews soon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VandaL (30/11/14)

If I may... The Fogger V5, has leak free tool free top fill, adjustable airflow, 4.5ml capacity, Pyrex glass, dual coil capable. Excellent machining, easy build deck. It's an authentic which costs only $20.99 It's quite a looker as well.







https://originvape.com/product/yiloong-fogger-v5-rba/

I'm guessing the new Kayfun will be around $130-$150? I've been using the fogger for about a month and its nothing but great. The only real advantage I see the new kayfun has is the detachable build deck, which is pretty useless once you have your set build in there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (30/11/14)

VandaL said:


> If I may... The Fogger V5, has leak free tool free top fill, adjustable airflow, 4.5ml capacity, Pyrex glass, dual coil capable. Excellent machining, easy build deck. It's an authentic which costs only $20.99 It's quite a looker as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



STOP SHOWING ME AWESOME VAPE GEAR - I need to eat too 

Damn that looks awesome...I do hope some of our local vendors are paying attention 

PS: Please *don't* stop showing me awesome vape gear

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## VandaL (30/11/14)

free3dom said:


> STOP SHOWING ME AWESOME VAPE GEAR - I need to eat too
> 
> Damn that looks awesome...I do hope some of our local vendors are paying attention
> 
> PS: Please *don't* stop showing me awesome vape gear


The thing that is rather baffling to me is, I've seen a few vendors selling the old V4 CLONE for upward of R500 which is crazy when the AUTHENTIC is half that price, mind you I have not done research into why but I don't see any reason why the clone would cost more then the authentic.


----------



## kimbo (30/11/14)

@VandaL i think i read somewhere you have a authentic Rose .. why dont you use that. I have a clone and i love my Rose, no mess no fuss just awesomeness


----------



## VandaL (30/11/14)

kimbo said:


> @VandaL i think i read somewhere you have a authentic Rose .. why dont you use that. I have a clone and i love my Rose, no mess no fuss just awesomeness


Don't mate, I must have one of those forum names  but nah never owned one. Weren't the authentics for that something insane like $180? I've gotten super impatient with SAPO and bought a second Orchid V4 from Sirvape since my first one hasn't arrived in over a month


----------



## kimbo (30/11/14)

VandaL said:


> Don't mate, I must have one of those forum names  but nah never owned one. Weren't the authentics for that something insane like $180? I've gotten super impatient with SAPO and bought a second Orchid V4 from Sirvape since my first one hasn't arrived in over a month



o ok 

The v4 eats juice 

I have a Aqua v2 coming for review in the next week or so .. looks very nice


----------



## free3dom (30/11/14)

VandaL said:


> The thing that is rather baffling to me is, I've seen a few vendors selling the old V4 CLONE for upward of R500 which is crazy when the AUTHENTIC is half that price, mind you I have not done research into why but I don't see any reason why the clone would cost more then the authentic.



Damn, that's insane...reminds me of a R1000 Lemo found locally 

Did you order it from OriginVapes? What was the delivery cost/time like?


----------



## VandaL (30/11/14)

kimbo said:


> o ok
> 
> The v4 eats juice
> 
> I have a Aqua v2 coming for review in the next week or so .. looks very nice


The V2 does look very nice some cool features but, $150+? Would be great to know what you think once you get it  Things have rapidly changed, anything over $100 is seriously just overpriced now.



free3dom said:


> Damn, that's insane...reminds me of a R1000 Lemo found locally
> 
> Did you order it from OriginVapes? What was the delivery cost/time like?


Those vendors I'm talking about are local 
Ordered from them, with SAPO's nonsense took just under a month with EMS shipping, but the guy that runs the place is awesome he is willing to send with DHL/Aramex/UPS anything you want really, replies fast, they tend to get a lot of cool stuff before the competition. EMS costs around $40, he is also willing to ship customs friendly.


----------



## kimbo (30/11/14)

VandaL said:


> The V2 does look very nice some cool features but, $150+? Would be great to know what you think once you get it  Things have rapidly changed, anything over $100 is seriously just overpriced now.



it's a clone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (30/11/14)

VandaL said:


> Ordered from them, with SAPO's nonsense took just under a month with EMS shipping, but the guy that runs the place is awesome he is willing to send with DHL/Aramex/UPS anything you want really, replies fast, they tend to get a lot of cool stuff before the competition. EMS costs around $40, he is also willing to ship customs friendly.



Thanks, one month really isn't that bad especially for an "order and forget" item at that price - then the surprise is always awesome 

I might have to do that then, she really is a beauty


----------



## VandaL (30/11/14)

free3dom said:


> Thanks, one month really isn't that bad especially for an "order and forget" item at that price - then the surprise is always awesome
> 
> I might have to do that then, she really is a beauty


EMS is typically 5 days, when sapo is working, his first class international service costs around $11

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo (1/12/14)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VandaL (1/12/14)

kimbo said:


>



He had me till he said OVER 100 GBP so most likely 120? looking at over R2000 ex shipping/customs for a tank.
Bit crazy don't you think?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kimbo (2/12/14)

VandaL said:


> He had me till he said OVER 100 GBP so most likely 120? looking at over R2000 ex shipping/customs for a tank.
> Bit crazy don't you think?



i have all those features on the Rose and the clone cost me $20 ... as MTN would say " we'v been having it .. "

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WHeunis (2/12/14)

VandaL said:


> He had me till he said OVER 100 GBP so most likely 120? looking at over R2000 ex shipping/customs for a tank.
> Bit crazy don't you think?



Gotta say that I violently agree with you here...
I was really hoping it would at least ATTEMPT to try compete with the new Russian, as far as price goes.

Based on price alone, I think I'm gonna go ahead and say that I think the new Russian is more likely in my future than the KF4.


----------



## kimbo (4/12/14)




----------

